# NFS bad exports file



## sprock (May 18, 2018)

Hello,

The following exports file:

```
# For diskless
/b -ro -alldirs -maproot=root -network 192.168.0.0/24
/usr/home/sprock -alldirs -network 192.168.0.0/24
```
Causes an error on machine_A:

```
May 18 12:11:13 machine_A mountd[30579]: can't change attributes for /usr/home/sprock: netcred already exists for given addr/mask
May 18 12:11:13 machine_A mountd[30579]: bad exports list line /usr/home/sprock -network 192.168.0.0/24
```
and clients mount the directory read-only.

On machine_B the same file produces no error and clients can mount the directory read-write.

Machines A and B are both running 11.1-RELEASE-p10.  Both machines start the NFS server like this:

```
# NFS
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
mountd_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-nr"
```

Does anyone have ideas on what may be causing the problem on machine_A, and how to fix it?

Thanks,
sprock


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2018)

Try retyping the line. I've seen some weird errors after copy and pasting things. Apparently it's possible to copy/paste a non-printable character and this would cause errors in the file. At first glance the file looks to be in order (because you don't actually see the non-printable character).

Another reason could be that it's already defined higher up in the the exports file. You can't define the same thing twice.


----------



## sprock (May 22, 2018)

Thank you SirDice, re-typing the line has made the problem go away.  I would never have thought of that!
Thanks again


----------

